# Where can I buy Age Of Mythology Titans with a unique cd-key?



## flybug (Apr 3, 2009)

I was going to buy the game on-line and found many customer comments complaining about duplicated cd-key or no key at all for some new products.

Does anyone bought the game recently with a unique cd-key that can pass ESO validation for mutiple-player games on-line?

Thanks


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Just had a quick browse around myself and couldn't find any places I would trust to buy it from. Amazon still has it but it's a boxed copy, not digital.

Any particular reason you want digital? It would probably be easier to get a retail copy, you're also guaranteed a unique key.


----------



## flybug (Apr 3, 2009)

None of my local store has any copy left. The only way to get the game is buying online. But what's the point if I can't go to ESO play with others. I hope someone knows what on-line source I can trust.

Thank for your quick reply,Tiber.


----------

